

Ask HN: Validate my idea - zeynalov

I&#x27;m in building stage this idea and I would like to hear from you what you think about this. I did make in an hour small concept design of the webapp and one page website to describe the idea better. Please check out it here www.arsua.com<p>I&#x27;ve already spoke some possible future corporate clients, all of them found it great and would like to use it after it&#x27;s ready.<p>Sorry for my bad english.
======
ASquare
"I've already spoke some possible future corporate clients, all of them found
it great and would like to use it after it's ready."

If that's the case, then they should be willing to put their money where their
mouth is.

Ask them how much they would be willing to pay for a solution like yours and
whether they would be willing to pay (even half of) that upfront. If they
don't want to, perhaps they don't really need it or are not your real
customers.

There is nothing that will validate your idea better than pre-paying
customers.

~~~
aagha
Great customer development recommendation.

People saying something is worth the oxygen it took for them to say it. If
they put up something of value, then that's worth pursuing.

------
LazerBear
Well, this is a problem many businesses have and I assume they will pay for a
solution.

However, to me it seems like an itch that is very hard to scratch. It all
really depends on your execution. Can you really build a product that doesn't
annoy the costumers? If so, then it's an idea worth pursuing.

One good way to validate your idea is to look at competitors. Are there any
players in this field? Are they making money? Can you provide something
better?

Another way might be to perform some sort of "smoke test". Build only the
software component that calls and talks to people. Then start calling people
you know (without them knowing it's you), and have the service ask them simple
questions. Do they hang up instinctively? Do they provide any info? You might
even want to call them in person afterwards and ask about the experience,
though they might not want to speak to you ever again...

By the way the site has way too much text.

~~~
zeynalov
Good points. I live in Germany and here sometimes some strangers call me and
ask me if it's ok if they ask some questions, they say they do a research etc.
and I didn't feel me annoyed. I don't think that if a computer that asks some
"if you will come to the appointment press 1 if not 2" will annoy anyone. The
main point of the question is it really worth of execution?!

------
na8g4w9
Not sure if there is any market for this. For small businesses and hair
salons, there are already scheduling apps like schedulicity, which have
reminding functionality built-in. I think you should try doing automated debt
collection. Something like this =>
[http://www.debtordaddy.com/](http://www.debtordaddy.com/)

------
lbotos
This already exists in a few forms. How do you plan to compete?

Also the page doesn't work well on browser windows less than 1300px. Just an
FYI. Wish you the best!

~~~
zeynalov
Thank you, but it's not a landing page, I just made this for this thread. I'll
look for that. Do you know any startups in this industry?!

~~~
bmelton
The 'appointment reminder' functionality that you stressed on the linked page
has been done, almost ad nauseum.

The biggest ones I'm aware of are AppointmentReminder.org, which is helmed by
our very own Patio11, ReminderCall.com, and Inphonite. Beyond that, there are
specific appointment reminder applications per given niche (there are like, 3
very large, very expensive ones geared towards health care appointments, for
instance).

~~~
porker
> The 'appointment reminder' functionality that you stressed on the linked
> page has been done, almost ad nauseum.

Do you know of a list of problems which have been solved ad nauseam? It would
be useful when coming up with a 'revolutionary' new idea, to quickly check if
it is :)

~~~
bmelton
Well, I said that it had been 'done', ad nauseum, but I don't have any special
insight as to whether or not it's been solved, or that even if it has, that
there isn't room for improvement, or differentiation. Search was considered
'solved' well before Google got into the market, for example.

That said, I'm not aware of any such lists, though market research is always
encouraged before spending time on development.

